# Why are rims so hard to choose?



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Actually, it's not that difficult. input our lug pattern of 5x105 and watch that list drop dramatically. Want 20's and your list drops drops to maybe 1 and you want 19's and you can forget about it.

Asking for recommendations on rims is like asking for food. For a good recommendation we need more info from you. We know what we like but not what you like.

What look are you going for?
Simple? Racey? VIP? 
Ricey(please God no)?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

LTZ Rims set the whole Cruze look off. I wouldn't go larger than 18'' though it looks silly on the Cruze. Keep in mind you have to get all ur **** recalibrated


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> LTZ Rims set the whole Cruze look off. I wouldn't go larger than 18'' though it looks silly on the Cruze. Keep in mind you have to get all ur **** recalibrated


not always. If you pick a proper tire to go with your rim, you wont have to recalibrate as the resulting overall diameter of the wheel/tire will stay the same.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Because our bolt patter is so retarded. You either wait and find the appropiate ones, or choose some on Car Id and get the bolt battern drilled in.

In december my Brain is ready for this bold move. I will be looking probably into Tire rack, since they are local and will save me a butt load on shipping.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I guess I will just have to play it safe and wait it out....

Really want a nice set from BBS, whatever it takes lol


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mick said:


> Actually, it's not that difficult. input our lug pattern of 5x105 and watch that list drop dramatically. Want 20's and your list drops drops to maybe 1 and you want 19's and you can forget about it.
> 
> Asking for recommendations on rims is like asking for food. For a good recommendation we need more info from you. We know what we like but not what you like.
> 
> ...


I agree with this guy.

I sorta get annoyed when someone asks this question. Its almost like asking what kind of jeans or sneakers do we think u should wear. Only you know what your style is.

You can also post up your favorite 3 wheels if your undecisive and we can help you choose.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Personally carID is way too expensive per rim. Look on tirerack.com. I am currently awaiting the arrival of my 18 inch Sparco's :signs015:









They come in mate black, gloss black, and aluminum (I believe, or painted gray . . . too lazy to actually check tire rack right now lol) Very affordable too.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Also, if you like the Sparco's:


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

WMPthree said:


> Also, if you like the Sparco's:



I like how the rims are only on one side of the car.. LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

They look small on the car :\ and those are 18s...


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

please post picks once u get the sparcos on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

iKermit said:


> They look small on the car :\ and those are 18s...


Uhh, who said they weren't 18s?


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Cruzer_1 said:


> please post picks once u get the sparcos on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Theyre are a few people who already have the sparco's, cruzer. Just search


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't know about you, but I like the polished wheels on my Eco. I think it looks great with the blue.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

weimerrj said:


> I don't know about you, but I like the polished wheels on my Eco. I think it looks great with the blue.


Likewise, but the tires suck. I want drive some street courses this summer and the low resistance tires just wont cut it. They are more dangerous than anything. I also found myself having more trouble than normal while driving this past winter. For an extra six hundred, I think it was a nice option to get a set of 18s. just my opinion . . . completely subjective though


----------

